# Linux Updates Download unter Windows



## Sesfontain (14. Januar 2009)

Hallo 

Mein Frend hat eine Frage bzgl. Ubuntu und Ubdates:
Kann er Ubuntu Udates unter Windows Downloaden und dann auf seinem Ubuntu PC installieren ,wenn ja wie ?Der Ubuntu PC hat allerdings *KEIN *Internet

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Bauer87 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Linux Udates Download unter Windows*

Auf packages.ubuntu.com kann man Pakete suchen und laden. Da allerdings die automatische Abhängigkeitenauflösung nur bei direktem Zugang klappt, wird das eher unbequem. So wird es ohne Internet auch nervig, Programme zu installieren. Wenn ich keinen direkten Internetzugang hätte, würde ich wohl sogar Windows nutzen.


----------



## Sesfontain (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Linux Udates Download unter Windows*

also geht es ,aber es wird nervig und unbequem


----------



## dot (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Linux Udates Download unter Windows*

Gibt es keine fertigen ISOs mit aktuellen Paketen, die man dann als Source angibt?


----------



## Falk (15. Januar 2009)

Braucht man Sicherheitsupdates auf einem PC, der kein Internet hat?


----------



## Sesfontain (15. Januar 2009)

Eigentlich nicht allerdings meinte er Ich solle euch mal fragen und das ließ er sich nicht mehr ausreden


----------



## rebel4life (16. Januar 2009)

Es müssen nicht umbedingt Sicherheitsupdates sein. Es können auch neuere Programmversionen von z.B. kde4 sein, welches selbst jetzt noch manchmal ein paar Darstellungsfehler hat, welche durch ein Update behoben werden können.

Es gibt ein paar Möglichkeiten um die Pakete unter Win zu downloaden und dann unter Linux zu installieren. Entweder du nimmst wie schon gesagt Images als Paketquellen oder du setzt ein Ubuntu System von der gleichen CD mit einer VM auf und machst dann immer die Systemupdates, kopierst die Pakete aus dem Cache und schon kannst du sie bequem installieren.

Wieso hat der Linux Rechner kein Internet?


----------



## methaddict (28. Januar 2009)

Die Pakete lassen sich einzeln u.a. natürlich von dort runterladen, wo sie auch apt unter Ubuntu selbst suchen würde. Die Repositories sind in der Datei /etc/apt/sources.lst aufgeführt. Die Pakete der Ubuntu-Branches main, contrib und non-free findest du zum Beispiel hier: Index of /ubuntu

Dort halt noch passende Releaseversion und µArch auswählen. Um das ganze zu automatisieren, könnte man noch ein wenig mit Jidgo rumspielen.


rebel4life schrieb:


> Wieso hat der Linux Rechner kein Internet?


Eventuell werden dort sehr vertrauliche Daten verarbeitet und gespeichert. Wenn der Rechner nicht zwingend eine Verbindung benötigt, kann es hier vom Kosten-/Leistungsverhältnis durchaus lohnenswert sein, diese auch nicht zu realisieren.


----------



## Bauer87 (28. Januar 2009)

Was bisher noch nicht erwähnt wurde: Apt überprüft - wenn man die Updates per Apt aus dem Netz zieht, ob die Pakete richtig signiert sind und ob die die richtigen Prüfsummen haben. Das ist eine Sicherheitsfunktion, damit man nicht (per Man in the Middle) falsche Updates (mit Rootkits o.ä.) untergeschoben bekommt.
Wenn der aus Sicherheitsgründen nicht am Netz hängt, ist es eine blöde Idee unsichere Updates einzuspielen. Wobei Ubuntu von sich aus eh keine einkommenden Signale annimmt, sondern erst vom Benutzer unsicher gemacht werden muss. In der Grundeinstellung kann (außer Usern, die selber Malware auf den Rechner holen) ohnehin nichts geschehen. Von da her: Für Updates am besten ans Netz hängen.


----------



## methaddict (28. Januar 2009)

Zu den Paketen aus den Debian-Repositories existieren selbstverständlich auch signierte Prüfsummen. Würde mich wundern, wenn das bei Ubuntu nicht der Fall sein sollte. Dennoch ist diese Vorgehensweise natürlich alles andere als optimal.


Bauer87 schrieb:


> Wobei Ubuntu von sich aus eh keine einkommenden Signale annimmt, sondern erst vom Benutzer unsicher gemacht werden muss.


Dass Ubuntu in Standardkonfiguration keine Dienste ins WAN anbietet, mag zwar sein, macht es aber noch lange nicht sicher. Solange der PC sich in einem Netzwerk befindet, das nicht zu 100 % von vertrauenswürdigen Personen genutzt wird, sollte es, je nach restlicher Umgebung, nicht all zu problematisch sein, die bei einem ungepatchten System zweifelsohne in rauhen Mengen vorhandenen Sicherheitslücken auszunutzen. Während ein Denial-of-Service für den typischen Ubuntu-Desktop-Nutzer noch recht harmlos ist, sieht es beim Einschleusen von Remotecode und darauffolgender Erhöhung der Privilegien schon ganz anders aus.

Auf Sicherheitsupdates kannst du allerhöchstens dann verzichten, wenn der Rechner keinerlei Verbindung zur Außenwelt besitzt und auch physikalischer Zugang Unbefugter wirkungsvoll verhindert wird.


----------



## Bauer87 (28. Januar 2009)

Es laufen in der Standardkonfiguration überhaupt keine Dienste, die auf das Netzwerk hören. Von da her kann man auch keine Sicherheitslücke von außen angreifen.

Zu den Paketen: Natürlich sind die signiert, aber man muss dann alles manuell überprüfen. Und das ist schon sehr umständlich. dpkg und (das grafische gegenstück dazu) machen das halt im Gegensatz zu apt, aptitude, synaptic, ... nicht automatisch.


----------



## methaddict (28. Januar 2009)

Bauer87 schrieb:


> Es laufen in der Standardkonfiguration überhaupt keine Dienste, die auf das Netzwerk hören. Von da her kann man auch keine Sicherheitslücke von außen angreifen.


So wie du es formuliert hast, stimmt es schonmal nicht. Der avahi-daemon lauscht schon seit Edgy standardmäßig auf UDP 32768. Ebenso dhclient auf UDP 5353.

Diese beiden Dienste sollten zwar grundsätzlich Pakete aus anderen Netzen verwerfen, aber hältst du es für gänzlich ausgeschlossen, dass sie nicht auch als Anwohner durchgehen könnten? Der Rest des lokalen Netzwerks ist ebenso wichtig. Du kannst eine riesige Mauer bauen, aber wenn irgendwo eine morsche Holztür existiert, wird sie nichts nutzen.





			
				Bauer87 schrieb:
			
		

> Zu den Paketen: Natürlich sind die signiert, aber man muss dann alles manuell überprüfen. Und das ist schon sehr umständlich. dpkg und (das grafische gegenstück dazu) machen das halt im Gegensatz zu apt, aptitude, synaptic, ... nicht automatisch.


Ist mir bewusst. Kann dir nur zustimmen, praktikabel ist das so ganz sicher nicht.

Hmm Threadstarter, erstelle doch eine Firewallregel, die den Ubuntu-Rechner ausschließlich mit den Updateservern kommunizieren lässt.


----------

